# Are there any other sites like Furaffinity out there



## cdarizzle (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm was just wandering if there is any other furry sites like furaffinity cause i have been goin on here for about 2 years now and i really want to see something new along with furaffinity in my daily routine i actually kno about this kick @$$ site thanx to Kuma i was just browsing through transfur.com ( bored with the mediocore stuff) then i saw some rare good artwork by Kuma i checked out his profile and it had a link to furaffinity.net and well the rewst is history now i only know of 3 furry sites: this one transfur and yiffit (thanx to a journal posted on furaffinity) so if anyone knows of any other sites please let me kno thanx


----------



## TheGru (Oct 26, 2007)

http://orcas.yiffstar.com/ More of a literature site but I don't hold it in much regard. That however is personal opinion.

http://www.furryartpile.com/ Not as expansive, but like in a few ways, petty much art only though.

http://www.artspots.com/ I googled this one.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 26, 2007)

Community or Content?


----------



## cdarizzle (Oct 26, 2007)

uhh a little bit of both but mostly content


----------



## cdarizzle (Oct 26, 2007)

thanx ima check em out right...................now


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 26, 2007)

There is also jaxpad, and yiffit


----------



## cdarizzle (Oct 27, 2007)

thanx i've heard of yiffit but not the other one is it any good


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 27, 2007)

Jaxpad is the pg13 version of yiffit, artspots is like the old yerf.

Jaxpad and artspots use the same login.

Quite honestly I got tired of them fast because of the same engine/interface/code they use.


----------

